# Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki (Dwarf Chain Loach)



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone keeping these? According to my research, a group of 5-6 may be a good solution to the snail problem in my planted Calvus tank.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

I do have those in one tank and yes, they do eat some snails. So does some plecos. Here's a photo of my small one:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you have them with cichlids? Plants?


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't know that they'd be durable enough to withstand adult A. calvus. I have them in a couple tanks here. They don't harm plants, and stay small enough to not outgrow most tanks. They do get rambunctious and love to terrorize cories when they spawn, but I've not tried them with Tanganyikan cichlids. Tanganyikan eels, yes, hehe.

They're great fish. If you have room, get more than 5 or 6. They love to be in herds and will school around the tank.

Barbie


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a 36" tank so no room for more than 5-6. My Calvus are still Juvies...maybe 1.75". No pairs yet.

I won't get them if the Calvus will hurt them. That's why I'm researching.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 12 of those in 300L communitytank but no cichlids there. Not too many cichlids to fit in that biotope?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once the Calvus mature enough to form a pair, the other 4 will be removed. Calvus don't move around much...they remain motionless and poised to strike any prey that might move. Their pray are newborn fry the size of a grain of rice. Everything else they ignore.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are small, timid peacocks an option? Like a trio of Aulonocara Baenschi?


----------

